# Grease Gun



## powerking (Feb 3, 2017)

....anyone use a Dewalt grease gun...battery powered?? Im thinking of investing in a 20 volt one......10,000psi....kind of expensive, but I need a battery one for work......I use it all day long...just wondering everybodys thoughts.....It also looks like it comes with a lifetime warranty?


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a Milwaukee 12 volt grease gun works very nice. It has legs for it to sit on so no flopping around.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes, we have a dewalt gun in my shop. It's great when a machine has a pile of zerks and some don't want to take grease too easily.


----------



## Stihlbillie (Feb 6, 2017)

And a lock n lube


----------

